# Red bellied piranha HELP!



## heatran15 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ok I want to get Red bellied piranhas and i want to keep them till there full grown and die so I will probably get about 2' or 3' red bellied piranhas from Mr.pets anyways i was wondering how many piranhas full grown can fit in a 55 gallon also how many can fit in a 72 or 75 gallon i know they like to be together so they probably wont mind much about being too close to each other the guy said 10 only in a 55 gallon and a 72 or 75 gallon 10-15 piranhas of i get a 55 i want 6 red bellies in a 72 or 75 i will get 6 also but of i can get more than six then that would be great.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Just don't. Even though they are legal in Canada. You either keep one alone and it is timid, keep a few and they chew each other up, or keep a bunch and need a huge tank, massive water changes, and lots of filtration. They are cute babies, but the get longer than a 55 is wide and there really isn't anyone looking to receive full-grown, unwanted piranha. Do you see yourself with a 300 gallon piranha tank in 20 years? You will never get a girl. Serpae tetras are every bit as red and every bit as nasty. You can have 40 in a 55 and watch them fight each other and you can feed them worms and bugs.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Plus it looks like the oly fish you have kept are bettas in bowls... a bug difference from piranhas in actual tanks. Maybe try some regular fish like Emc suggested before you take such a big leap.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

If you are going for aggressiveness, RBP have been done to death and are not all that aggressive. Exodons are the "fun" ones. Small and more piranha like than piranhas. Truely a highly aggressive fish that is meant for only a species only tank and needs to be in large numbers or it will kill its own kind. They are actually pretty fish too. A exodon tank can be very pretty in its own way. These fish are much more inclined to do typical "feeding frenzy" behavior than a RBP. Due to their nature you won't find them at most stores and defiantly not the large chains. Online is one place to get them. They can be quite expensive though. Mainly due to the numbers you need. They are not a beginner fish if you are starting out with large tanks.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

bucktooth tetras??!?!?!? they put a RBP to shame!


----------

